# A trip home to Big Pine Key.



## Blueglass (Jun 29, 2015)

I had been away quite awhile and for many years did not even enjoy going back. I've seen many positive changes the last few trips though. Thought I'd share.


 

A Gumbo Limbo. The papery bark can photosynthesize and is the cure for Poisonwood aka Chechen.


 

Poisonwood


 

A super cool little stump I saw hiking. Don't know what. I do know I'd go to jail for taking it out.


 

My little girl with a Key Deer. This is full grown.

Reactions: Way Cool 9 | +Karma 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 29, 2015)

Oh and an awesome Buttonwood I saw. I can only imagine what the heartwood looks like after being in this pool of mineral tea for who knows how long?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 29, 2015)

Jamaican Dogwood and Cuban Mahaogany I scoredwhile there. now to let it dry.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 29, 2015)

Pic of the little deer and girl is my fav, that's priceless.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 29, 2015)

I always wondered how a key deer would taste. Probably not good they like to eat cigarette butts so no telling what else they eat. 

Les that wood will make some great looking drum shells.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 29, 2015)

Those deer might make an appetizer. My thought has always been that it never gets cold so no telling how many parasites are living in them.
@Kevin Jamaican Dogwood I had stashed.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 29, 2015)

Some great pics and looks like good memories too !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 29, 2015)

That's a fine job choosing the stave arrangement Les.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 29, 2015)

Cool pics and wood Les, is that where your from originally?


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 29, 2015)

I was born in Michigan but we moved down to the Keys when I was 2. So as far as I'm concerned yes that is where I'm from.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 29, 2015)

I had to use 24 staves to make it work in threes but I was happy to try something newish.


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 29, 2015)

Looks like a cool place, i was checking it out on Google earth. I was recently watching a science show where they were discussing that blue-hole, at least I thing it was that one, unless there are a lot of them in the keys...


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 29, 2015)

Nothing like a pickup full of wood to make you smile! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 29, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Looks like a cool place, i was checking it out on Google earth. I was recently watching a science show where they were discussing that blue-hole, at least I thing it was that one, unless there are a lot of them in the keys...



You might be thinking of the blue hole off of Belize where many free divers go to set world records.


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 30, 2015)

I've always wanted to see the keys, thanks for the little ride along. 

One of those little deer would be perfect over a campfire!


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 30, 2015)

Kevin said:


> You might be thinking of the blue hole off of Belize where many free divers go to set world records.


No this was definitely in Florida, either in the keys or everglades. Seems like there are a lot of "blue holes" around. There is also one near Guam, one near Okinawa, and one in Santa Rosa NM, just off I-40, and many more, I'm sure...

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 30, 2015)

There is a Nat Geo episode called "Drain the Bermuda Triangle" that talks a lot about the blue holes in that area, It's on you tube now. BTW, turns out the blue hole on Big Pine Key is man made, an old mine...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 30, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> No this was definitely in Florida, either in the keys or everglades. Seems like there are a lot of "blue holes" around. There is also one near Guam, one near Okinawa, and one in Santa Rosa NM, just off I-40, and many more, I'm sure...





barry richardson said:


> There is a Nat Geo episode called "Drain the Bermuda Triangle" that talks a lot about the blue holes in that area, It's on you tube now. BTW, turns out the blue hole on Big Pine Key is man made, an old mine...



Barry Richardson, by the power vested in me I confer upon thee, title of . . .

_Official WoodBarter Blue Hole Guru and Keeper of the Fish Food_

With this lofty title Knighthood is automatically bestowed.

I hereby dub the SIR Barry Richardson . . .

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 30, 2015)

BR549! Hahahzhahahaahaaaa...
Jr samples....lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 30, 2015)

I need to crop that and make it my avatar. I love it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 30, 2015)

The alligator pic is in the Bluehole. It is kinda sad though a lot of aquarium fish have been dumped in and have acclimated, oscars, pacu...


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 30, 2015)

Ha ha. I'm honored! Did I mention I have a minor in blow-holes?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 30, 2015)

I love the sidetracks around here.


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 30, 2015)

That's what happens around here lol. Really enjoyed your pics, Visiting south Florida, the glades and keys, is on my bucket list...


----------

